
Experiment: crossover between Reddit and Twitter - woodscrm
https://www.woodscreaming.com
======
kgwxd
Woods Creaming, risky click.

------
anotheryou
a shout-box with tags?

the beauty of twitter is subscriptions, the "beauty" of reddit democracy

